# EtherCAT zusammen mit Modbus TCP bzw. EtherNet/IP?



## olitheis (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wir möchten eine Beckhoff Steuerung mit EtherCAT einsetzen. Dazu hätte ich momentan drei Fragen:
1. Wir verwenden Antriebe von z.B. SSD Drives. Und jetzt möchte ich vorzugsweise die Antriebe in den Bus (z.Zt. nur BK1120) mit einbeziehen. Eine EtherCAT Schnittstelle gibt es bei den Antrieben noch nicht. Kann ich auch andere Protokolle in die Steuerung einbeziehen, wie z.B. ModbusTCP oder Profibus oder Interbus...oder???
2. Für die ETherCAT Verdrahtung zu den einzelnen Kopplern, kann man hier "normale" Ethernet Switches verwenden, oder muss eine gewisse Topologie mit EtherCAT Geräten eingehalten werden?
3. Wir handhabt ihr das mit der Versorgung zu den Kopplern bzw. verschiedenen Klemmen? Wir hatten vorher die Spannungsversorgung zum Koppler separat auf einer Sicherung, die für die Eingänge separat, und die für die Ausgänge natürlich auch. So jetzt komme noch analoge I/O's dazu usw. was ist denn hier am geschicktesten? Wir verwenden zusätzlich auch noch 2 Netzteile, eins für alle Versorgungsspannungen und eins für alles, was irgendwie geschaltet wird wie Ventilspulen usw. Das macht es für mich auch noch etwas kompilzierter, wenn ich das beibehalten möchte.
Für eure Tips wäre ich sehr Dankbar
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## MarkusP (19 Juni 2008)

Hi,

@1
Es werden die verschiedensten Bussystem unterstützt.
Wir verwenden z.T. RT-Ethernet, Modbus-TCP/IP, Modbus-RTU, Profibus, Interbus-S, Ethercat und das teilweise gleichzeitig. Ist bei uns ein Thema, um Bestandsanlagen einbinden zu können. (hatten bis letztes Jahr Hauptsächlich Schneider im Einsaz) War mit der Grund auf Beckhoff umzusteigen.
Beckhoff unterstützt zudem CanOPEN, DeviceNET, Sercos etc.

@2:
bei Ethercat funktionieren "normale" Ethernet Switches nicht, werden aber auch nicht benötigt, da du auch so alle Busformen realisiert werden können.

@3:
Dazu gibt es für jede Hardware Schaltungsvorschläge. Ist u.a auch abhängig welche Klemmen du nimmst. (mit oder ohne Powerkontakten)

@Generell:
Entweder liest Du in der Beckhoff Hilfe die nächsten Wochen alles mal nach, besser ist (so haben wir es gemacht) du kontaktierst mal Beckhoff und schaust wegen einer Schulung. Zusätzlich wird dir jeder Vertreter eine schnelle Produktschulung im Hause machen, wir haben uns damals mit unserem Zeichner einen Tag zusammengesetzt, und diese Information reichte zum Planen erst mal.

Zum Einstieg sei die Bechhoff-Hilfe erwähnt: www.beckhoff.de

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist TwinCAT herunterzuladen, dann wird die kpl. aktuelle Hilfe installiert. Sehr zum empfehlen (Hardware) sind die Kataloge von Beckhoff, die dir auf Wunsch sicher zugeschickt werden.
(Software kostenlos!!)

LG


----------



## olitheis (20 Juni 2008)

Hallo Markus,
natürlich hast Du recht, mit den Schulungen für die Steuerung.
Trotzdem hätte noch eine kurze frage zu 1):
Wenn der Anrieb mit einer Modbus TCP Optionskarte ausgerüstet ist, kann ich ihn dann mit TwinCAT über die 2.Netzwerkkarte ansprechen oder wie würde das realisiert? Allgemein, wie bindet man Geräte mit zB. Profibus ein, wenn man das CP6221 verwendet. Welche Hardware ist da noch nötig?
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## MarkusP (20 Juni 2008)

Hallo Oli,

die Profibuskarte für den CP6221 ist die FC3151-0000 und muss ab Werk eingebaut und konfiguriert werden! (richtiges IMAGE)

Für deinen Antrieb würde ich die zweite Netzwerkkarte verwenden. (tunneln des Modbus-TCP Protokolls über Ethercat ist prinzipiell auch möglich)

Der CP62 kann zusätzlich mit Mini-PCI Karten erweitert werden. Spätestens bei der Bestellung solltest du wissen was du brauchst. 

Ich kann dir nur nochmal auf die Bechhoff-Hilfe empfehlen: www.beckhoff.de

Ohne lesen wird's nichts...

PS: wenn du Beckhoff effizient einsetzen willst, solltest du dich sicher von vielem lösen, was du bisher gemacht hast. (STEP7, Schneider, Concept)
Ist aber nur meine Meinung, ich habe meine Hirn damals praktisch urgelöscht. gg

Schönes WE


----------



## trinitaucher (20 Juni 2008)

Für EtherCAT gibts von Beckhoff die Profibus-Master-Klemmen "EL6731". Werden  in den EtherCAT wie eine normale Klemme eingebunden:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?EtherCAT/el6731.htm
Für Modbus-TCP gibts ein Software-Add-On ("Supplement"). Dann kannst du ein Netzwerk (TCP/IP) aufziehen und mittels Funktionsbausteinen aus dem PLC-Projekt heraus den Antrieb ansprechen. Bedenke aber, dass diese Kommunikation keine harte Echtzeit im Millisekunden-Bereich garantiert!

Wenn du an dem CP62xx Ethernet UND EtherCAT betreiben willst, benötigst du zwingend zwei Netzwerkschnittstellen! Beachte auch, dass du dann die Modbus-TCP und die Programmierung des CP über eine gemeinsame Netzwerkschnittstelle abwickeln musst, was die Echtzeitkommunikation zusätzlich beeinträchtigen kann! => hier auf jeden Fall einen Switch einsetzen.

Für nen CP62xx gibts glaube ich keine  optionalen Feldbus-Masterkarten. Hier empfiehlt sich dann in jedem Fall ein entsprechender Master im EtherCAT-Verbund. Die gibts auch für CANopen, DeviceNet, Interbus usw.


----------



## MarkusP (20 Juni 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Für EtherCAT gibts von Beckhoff die Profibus-Master-Klemmen "EL6731".


...genau, diese Lösung habe ich ganz verschwitzt.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Für nen CP62xx gibts glaube ich keine optionalen Feldbus-Masterkarten. Hier empfiehlt sich dann in jedem Fall ein entsprechender Master im EtherCAT-Verbund. Die gibts auch für CANopen, DeviceNet, Interbus usw.


 
Gibt's doch, meine erwähnte miniPCI Karte.

LG


----------



## olitheis (26 Juni 2008)

Danke trinitaucher und MarkusP,
ich habe zu Testzwecken folgendes angefragt:
1 EL6731 Profibus M-S-Klemme
1 EK1100 EtherCAT Koppler
1 EL1014 4xDI
1 EL2004 4xDO
1 EL 9011

Gruß
Oli


----------



## trinitaucher (26 Juni 2008)

Kleiner Tipp:
ne EL9011 oder EL9010 brauchst du gar nicht. EtherCAT funktioniert auch ohne Endklemmen. EL9011 is nur nen Schutz für die Klemmenkontakte


----------

